# Kontakt 2.1 update available



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

That's good news!

Hope they have optimise the Script engine.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 28, 2006)

dangit-gotta look up my username\ password

really wish they would let you chooose it :evil:


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

At last! Great news!  
Thanks for the info, downloading right now. 

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Thonex (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Elfen!!!! 

Finally!!!!!!  


@ Evan - I know.... but I think you can go in and change your profile /password no?

Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (Apr 28, 2006)

kotori @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> At last! Great news!
> Thanks for the info, downloading just now.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nils



Ok Kotori..... you be the point man on this  let us know if it is safe to install :lol: 

I have a project due in a few hours so I'm not DLing it for a few hours.


Cheers,

T


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 28, 2006)

Ha, you just read my mind Andrew.  I think it was the 2.02 update that de-authorised some of my libs.

Someone else go first. :mrgreen:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 28, 2006)

Thonex @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Thanks Elfen!!!!
> 
> Finally!!!!!!
> 
> ...



yeah Im waiting right now for a reply :???:


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Scott Cairns @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Ha, you just read my mind Andrew.  I think it was the 2.02 update that de-authorised some of my libs.
> 
> Someone else go first. :mrgreen:



Yes I saw a post already on the NI forum saying the Zip file was corrupt, hope it's an isolated misapps. 

I hope everything will be smooth with the transition too. Still downloading :shock:


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

I posted the news on some other sites and now the downloading speed is down to half the original. Guess that was a mistake... :lol: 

Anyone who have downloaded the complete thing yet?
I'm wondering where the complete list of bug fixes can be found. The "New in K2.1" page says "A detailed list will be available with the update readme information". However, if I click on the 'What's this?' link on the same page where you download the update it shows a page titled 'updated_readmetxt' but it's empty...


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Not yet, mine stop at 3/4 download :???: , downloading again, seem like a lot of people are on it.


----------



## zonobono (Apr 28, 2006)

i have downloaded it, but can't unzip it


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Not yet, mine stop at 3/4 download :???: , downloading again, seem like a lot of people are on it.



Same thing here.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes it happen to me but I saw that it was not fully downloaded. I've opened GetRight and it stop a couples of time already. Must be it. Hopefully


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 28, 2006)

yeah there site is really getting alot of traffic


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

And to toppled that, I just received a Newsletter announcing the update, it will blow up their servers to smithereens. :mrgreen:


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Anybody who's been able to download the whole thing yet?
Right now it seems NI's site is more or less down.


----------



## zonobono (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> And to toppled that, I just received a Newsletter annoucing the update, it will blow up their servers to smithereens. :mrgreen:




their site seems to have disappeared...can't kontakt it anymore :lol:


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> And to toppled that, I just received a Newsletter announcing the update, it will blow up their servers to smithereens. :mrgreen:



I think Im just going to wait a couple days now :wink:


----------



## sbkp (Apr 28, 2006)

Likewise.

If NI is reading this (ha!), two words: "Mirror sites."


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok It works! 
Tx to Download manager program. :wink:

Edit : And all library are intact 

will fool around with it a bit... :razz:


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

I finally downloaded it using wget. Script news:
naming any GUI element (like naming a button to something else than the variable name)
moving GUI elements in callbacks (moving to 0,0 hides the control)
buffering of persistent variables when you press Apply (no more loosing settings)
string variables and arrays (support for these already in my editor)
rpn/nprn callbacks
the secret set_event_par function has now been documented
$NUM_GROUPS variable - number of groups
$NUM_ZONES - number of zones of an instrument
$PLAYED_VOICES_INST - number of played voices for the instrument (good for balancing load)
set_controller can be used for automation - not only modulation
Unfortunately nothing said about release triggers, which is currently the most messy thing in KSP. And still no native user-defined functions it seems.

Nils


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh cool merging Multi instruments now possible...

And a tad better on the CPU


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

The new 'HQI: perfect' setting sounds just that - perfect. This is the best improvement I've seen so far.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Btw Kotori did you see if they've fixed the change_vol() noise problem ?


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Btw Kotori did you see if they've fixed the change_vol() noise problem ?


It seems that way. At least, setting Depth and Width to max on Bob's SIPS vibrato script doesn't seem to produce any noise artefacts.

Nils


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Great! 

Tx Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Nils,



kotori @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw Kotori did you see if they've fixed the change_vol() noise problem ?
> ...


If true, that's really good news! If you have a chance, could you try it with the PCE in bender mode. If that now works without noise, I'll fire a twenty-one-gun salute.

BTW I have not yet been victorious with downloading the update, I may have to wait a few days.

Let's hear it for the brave pioneers guys  

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Didier Rachou (Apr 28, 2006)

gentlemen,

what about the performance cpu/ram wise....is this as improved as they state?

DR


----------



## Thonex (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Oh cool merging Multi instruments now possible...
> 
> And a tad better on the CPU



Is that what I think it is???

Do you mean being able to load different multis without erasing the previous one??

If so... that would be awesome!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## sbkp (Apr 28, 2006)

Big Bob @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> I'll fire a twenty-one-gun salute.



<ducks, just in case>


----------



## Thonex (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm feeling very excited about this update :smile: 



kotori @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> I finally downloaded it using wget. Script news:
> naming any GUI element (like naming a button to something else than the variable name)
> moving GUI elements in callbacks (moving to 0,0 hides the control)
> buffering of persistent variables when you press Apply (no more loosing settings)
> ...



This looks exciting.. and you say that the change_vol () command has been fixed?? This could be huge!!

Nils, not that you have time to do a bunch of testing, but did you test the change_vol() command with a sine wave... or a very bland electric piano?

Cheers,

T


----------



## A# (Apr 28, 2006)

Impossible to d/l right now - keeps dropping off! Nice of NI to tell us - Pity they told the whole world at once!! MIRROR MIRROR!! :cry:


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Big Bob @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> If true, that's really good news! If you have a chance, could you try it with the PCE in bender mode. If that now works without noise, I'll fire a twenty-one-gun salute.


    
Lots of noise when using the PCE in bender mode.
I based my earlier impression on just having tested the vibrato script which apparently didn't expose this as much as the PCE script.


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes it can now load multi multis without erasing.

The Cpu/Ram seem a bit better, it was more stable, less big spikes that's for sure. I got more voices for the same multi without cpu hog.

If you want to download I suggest GetRight or any download manager like Nils's wget.

Cheers


----------



## Thonex (Apr 28, 2006)

kotori @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Big Bob @ Fri Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > If true, that's really good news! If you have a chance, could you try it with the PCE in bender mode. If that now works without noise, I'll fire a twenty-one-gun salute.
> ...



Crap! :cry:


----------



## Elfen (Apr 28, 2006)

Lol

"The NATIVE INSTRUMENTS website is currently not available.

Due to very heavy web traffic, our webservers are currently overloaded. Please try again later.

We apologize for any inconvenience.
Your Native Instruments team"

They should have prepared a bit more... :???:


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 28, 2006)

kotori @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Big Bob @ Fri Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > If true, that's really good news! If you have a chance, could you try it with the PCE in bender mode. If that now works without noise, I'll fire a twenty-one-gun salute.
> ...



Oh Phooey! That means that volume contoured applications are still not viable. No slow, equal-power crossfades, etc. Double Phooey!

Bob


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Elfen @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Lol
> 
> "The NATIVE INSTRUMENTS website is currently not available.
> 
> ...



Indeed. A couple of mirrors at least. 
Anyway, it seems to be up again now although terribly slow.


----------



## pdzl (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't access it all morning. The site has been very slow or down.

Does anyone know what the demo Instruments file is? I got that far but then NI's website has been down since and can't get any further information on what that secondary update is.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 28, 2006)

pdzl @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> I can't access it all morning. The site has been very slow or down.
> 
> Does anyone know what the demo Instruments file is? I got that far but then NI's website has been down since and can't get any further information on what that secondary update is.



I know. Damn friggin' NI servers are like stuck in the 1980's. It's slow even on a good day.

I once had to authorize my Kontakt players once and the server was down for 3 days

:shock: 

I was panicing and I was writing on the forums that East West should consider building their own players, ect. Now I'm hooked on Kontakt 2 and kind of regret a little that EW is going in that direction.(just a little. I'm still curious to find out what they're going to do).

But anyway for a technology company they have the worst server problems. Slow, sluggish, and brought down with ever update. I heard it may be related to some German laws concerning internet business, ect. But that's just rumor.


----------



## pdzl (Apr 28, 2006)

My main problem with all these companies making their own VIs is it's going to put a cpu and ram strain to have all these different sampling products. Now with me using pretty much all kompakt/kontakt stuff, the straining is a lot less. 

That's one reason I ditched giga 3 as one of my main tools other than the occasional sounds like for TrueStrike, as using that and kontakt 2 at the same computer is just too problematic from a performance angle.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 28, 2006)

pdzl @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> My main problem with all these companies making their own VIs is it's going to put a cpu and ram strain to have all these different sampling products. Now with me using pretty much all kompakt/kontakt stuff, the straining is a lot less.
> 
> That's one reason I ditched giga 3 as one of my main tools other than the occasional sounds like for TrueStrike, as using that and kontakt 2 at the same computer is just too problematic from a performance angle.



I hear exactly what you're saying and I agree.

What developers I think are hoping for is that the majority of thier consumer base will then just decide on one library. Either you're going to be and EW man or a VSL man or what have you in the future.

Personally I'm not that worried about it as I'm mostly an EW man, but I fear the idea of having too many competing players on one machine in the future. What if there's some extention conflict or a DFD problem or something and you can't run EW's player with the new VSL VI.

The future may be that every library will have it's own set of machines. That's why I got hooked on K2. It's one easy enviroment. And I don't have to worry about this guys player or that guy's ecetera.

What I'm looking at these days are the smaller guys like Westgate and Art Vista. With the giants going in a locked format it's going to open the door for the smaller developers to develop competing products for K2 without the development cost of hiring teams to do in house players.

Already I know a young man on this board that had his money ready to buy the VSL VI--woodwinds. He then heard the westgate oboe and bought that instead and is waiting for the rest. Makes sense to me.

Jose


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 28, 2006)

So far this is a great update. If you aren't using a download manager for this...get one. For Mac users, Speed Download was the only way I could get both the update and the Demo sounds. On my machine at idle in Logic 7.1.1 the interface show no CPU cycles. In version 2.0.x I would show small cycles just sitting there. So CPU usage seems better.

One recommendation...rebuild the database in K2 right away. It's slow loading samples until that is done then it speeds up tremendously.
This might be one cool update!
J


----------



## pdzl (Apr 28, 2006)

Dr.Quest @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> So far this is a great update. If you aren't using a download manager for this...get one. For Mac users, Speed Download was the only way I could get both the update and the Demo sounds. On my machine at idle in Logic 7.1.1 the interface show no CPU cycles. In version 2.0.x I would show small cycles just sitting there. So CPU usage seems better.
> 
> One recommendation...rebuild the database right away. It's slow loading until that is done then it speeds up tremendously.
> This might be one cool update!
> J



I'm rebuilding the database now after waiting hours to be able to download the update. I had to download it after 3 downloads failed in the middle at 2-5 kbps speeds! Finally on this last attempt that took 3-4 hours it downloaded without failing.

The site is still incredibly slow so I have not been able to get the Demo sounds update yet. What is in that update? Demos of what exactly?


----------



## José Herring (Apr 28, 2006)

Why would you have to rebuild the database? It took me two times. The first time I got booted off and the next time it picked up the download where it left off. Would this mean that I need to rebuild the database?

Jose


----------



## pdzl (Apr 28, 2006)

Not necessarily. I mean there's no correlation between rebuilding the database in K2 whether or not the download stopped/failed or had no problems. If you had a problem with the download you wouldn't be able to unzip the .zip file.

Rebuilding the database in K2 tends to expedite the loading of the samples/browsing your HD in K2.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 29, 2006)

pdzl @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Not necessarily. I mean there's no correlation between rebuilding the database in K2 whether or not the download stopped/failed or had no problems. If you had a problem with the download you wouldn't be able to unzip the .zip file.
> 
> Rebuilding the database in K2 tends to expedite the loading of the samples/browsing your HD in K2.



This is what I meant. Sorry for the confusion. Rebuilding the Database in K2 expediates the loading of samples, not downloading the program. But a download manager is necessary for the NI site.
The demos are mostly sounds that show of the new skinning and some scripts. Mostly techno type stuff although there is a nice Mbira. If you are into orchestral only then the demos will not mean much.
What is cool is loading an instrument that has a special skin. It throws you at first when the GUI updates. Those with some Photoshop skills will be able to make their own special library skins to fit their custom libraries.

J


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 29, 2006)

Well Ive gotten a couple of new passwords from them-but they dont work..

yarg!

EDIT: FInally got one that works-only took 24 hours to start DLing :wink:


----------



## sbkp (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I still can't download the freaking thing. I even got a download manager and it says the server doesn't support resuming downloads. But last night it actually got about 98% there (after 4 resumes) before the 5th hiccup and since then it won't do a resume.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## sbkp (Apr 29, 2006)

I give up. I just downloaded it, 100% came down, and the zip is damaged.

F this, man. I'll wait a week.

- Stefan


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 29, 2006)

hey drop me a pm. i uploaded that fucking update on my server, because a buddy of mine also had problems. ... and it also took me two days to snatch it


----------



## sbkp (Apr 30, 2006)

Finally got it!!

- Stefan


----------



## pdzl (Apr 30, 2006)

I still can't download the demo instruments update even with FDM. It keeps stalling or reporting as incomplete 5 times now.

The one time after 4 hours of downloading, I was able to complete the download fully, only for it to be corrupted.

*Also any FX Teleport users out there?* I've heard some reports of people saying the new update doesn't work with FXT anymore? What's the real word on that? Anyone try it yet?


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 30, 2006)

my offer is still actual. i have some bandwith left, but don't want to post the link officially in the forum. maybe hell breaks loose and somewhere in germany a server explodes 

drop me a pm and i send you the link!
i was lucky and downloaded a full working and uncorrupted zip file


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 30, 2006)

arg sorry, i missread the post, i just have the update on my server, not the instruments tho ... sorry


----------



## pdzl (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, I can confirm after testing, the problems with FX Teleport are indeed true. I tried loading a QLSO Gold XP patch and the K2 included vsl freebies, both sounded horrendously messed up/mono-ish. 

Thanks Native Instruments! :x

I guess i'll have to go back to the old version with FXT machines or wait another 6 months for them to fix this bug. :roll:


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2006)

pdzl @ Sun Apr 30 said:


> Well, I can confirm after testing, the problems with FX Teleport are indeed true. I tried loading a QLSO Gold XP patch and the K2 included vsl freebies, both sounded horrendously messed up/mono-ish.
> 
> Thanks Native Instruments! :x
> 
> I guess i'll have to go back to the old version with FXT machines or wait another 6 months for them to fix this bug. :roll:



NI isn't going to give a damn about FXT. It's the guy over at FXMaxx that's going to have to fix this. 

I say we all blitz his email with the intention of getting him to fix it right away. In the meatime all FX machines stay with 2.0.2.

Jose


----------



## pdzl (Apr 30, 2006)

Good idea, I'm going to email both Max and NI, just in case.


----------



## Elfen (May 1, 2006)

Btw here some bugs already in the 2.1 update.

Vst Host "Cubase SE" and Standalone mode doesn't sound the same here, same bug as the Fx teleport one.

Another one is that in some instance there is drop of notes. I found it in Standalone mode but didn't try it yet in Hosted mode due to the first bug that keep me off recording with it.

Anyone has the same problems?


----------



## Daryl (May 1, 2006)

josejherring @ Mon May 01 said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think a VST host can be used as a VSTI itself.


No, it's a VST and can be Teleported the same way as most other VST. Don't forget that FXT wasn't invented to work with sample players, it just happens that it is a great way to work. You may find some useful information 
http://www.fx-max.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=915 (here.)

D


----------



## José Herring (May 1, 2006)

Daryl @ Mon May 01 said:


> josejherring @ Mon May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong but I don't think a VST host can be used as a VSTI itself.
> ...



Interesting. I use Forte and not Chainer but I'll check if Forte can do the same thing and if not i'll look into Chainer. Might be good to have anyway.

Best,

Jose


----------



## pdzl (May 1, 2006)

Since I use Cubase SX, I can't install it on the other machine due to the usb dongle. So, would any of these options detailed above have Free options to solve this problem for FX Teleport users?

Actually my audio interface comes with traktion v1. I wonder if that would work in this case for my fxteleport machine.


----------

